# What excersizes work for you?



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a stationary bike and I try to ride at least 20 minutes a day and i 
try to eat properly

I like most fruits and vegetables I eat chicken breast. 
but my down fall is chocolate
I eat salad


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I actually dont like many fruits and veggies never did.. i just watch my sugar intake, and drink as little pop as I can.. I walk alot and just try to stay active.. and mucking stalls/ feeding horses, and general work of that nature helps you lose alot of weight


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I also drink lots of milk


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

I am in the exact same spot you are in except I weigh 288 now it was 299 just a week earlier and I am 24. I have struggled with my weight my whole life. The last week I started Zumba and it is three times a week and I have been eating healthier more salads, proteins and lots and lots of water. In one week I have lost 11lbs. So far it is going well and I am happy...I don't know if it is the endorphins or what, but I just feel good and positive. I hope that I keep losing weight like this because I would like to be down around 180 as well maybe a little less I haven't decided yet. I really really love Zumba so if you can find it in your area I think you should at least try it once.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations Halley with your weight loss 
keep up the good work


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I go to the gym and swimming, walk the dog and my weight is slowly comming down.

Cardio vascular excercise is what you need anything that raises your heart rate for 30 mins at a time will help you lose weight.

Fast walking,cycling,running,rowing, aerobics classes


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

kickboxing
plyometrics
weightlifting
aerobics
^^^^^the above is the workout

skiing, swimming, riding, hiking, wakeboard, these I consider healthy activies, not really a workout.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to take my dog on a bike ride, but then my mother forced me to find him a new home a few years ago. After that, my weight really got worse, because I didn't do anything. Then my mom started saying I was too fat to ride, and I lost any motivation I had. I loved riding and I watched from afar, having given up. But now I'm almost 18, and I can get a horse of my own - I can afford the filly with my job. So, she's my new motivation. I'm new to this forum, so, I hope you guys can be my rock. Currently here's my plan until the filly gets here in April or May. 30-45 minutes of Just Dance a day, 30 mins on wii fit, and like 20 minutes stretching 2x a day for stretches, and once we move, add an additional 45 on the treadmill. I'm currently mostly sedentary, so, this will be hard, but If I wake up early, I can do wii fit in the am. Stretching when I get home and right before bed. I know I'll be pushin myself, but I think I can handle it for this filly. 
I'm glad I found this forum, because I need support here haha. My family isn't that supportive, my mom had a weight problem but elected to have weight loss surgery, so she doesn't think it's that hard to lose weight, and offered to pay for surgery for me, but i'd rather work hard for it. 
I like to eat horrible foods, but one thing I cant give up, is my soda. So yep.
Sorry for all the random jumping around topic wise, I tend to do that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

I do circuit training at home. Back/arms/legs/core. 20 reps each/5 times

As far as giving up pop, you have to do it. If it is the carbonation that you miss, buy soda water. If its the sugar, try iced tea with splenda. Drinking water is a hard habit to start. Get a bottle and keep it in the fridge. 

Soda will not quench your thirst. Water will.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I go to the gym and use a stair master. I climb 70 flights in 30 min 5 times a week. NOW THT'S A WORKOUT!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

How about if I cut down on the soda to like one a day or every other day? Some people drink coffee, I drink soda. 
I would hate 70 flights of stairs!! 
I wish we had a stationary bike, I've never had a problem just doing that forever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea but soda has more sugar than coffee. Black coffee has zero sugar/fat even 
if you add sugar and cream its less than soda 

I just got my stationary bike and I try to ride at least 2 times a day


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If the only thing you do is quit the soda you will lose weight just from that alone!!!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, if it'll get me closer to being the first person to ride my girly, bye-bye soda!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Definitely cut Soda. It's a killer.  Good luck on your weight loss.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, I'll count today as Day one. I weighed in at 283.2lbs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Agree with cutting out the soda. Nothing positive in it.
Drink lots of water, you'll be amazed at the affects on your skin and how well it will help flush out your system.

Cardio is the way to help get the weight off, be it walking, bikeriding, stair climbing. Doesn't matter at this point in time, just move. And move for at least 20 min, then increase until you are at 45 mins. One step at a time, don't look too far down the path . 

Have healthy snacks, fruits / veggies, on hand. And remember as I remind myself, everything counts. We're rooting for you.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I've got a staircase until we move. I'll just do stairs for 20 minutes then a day! 
Thanks guys, I don't doubt I'll come to you guys when I get stuck or upset xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Any arobics workouts (I know that is spelled wrong)
And a lot of riding helps a ton.
I prolly dropped 30 lbs one summer that I rode like 4 or 5 times a week.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good for you! And remember , I'm also working my butt off (figuratively and hopefully literally!) too. So when you almost convince yourself to skip an opportunity to workout, think of me, sweating on my treadmill. :wink::lol:


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Sadly I can't do any riding currently, and no barn chores for 2-3 months. No horse old enough to ride, and no horse to look after yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

As well as drinking lots of water (which was mentioned before), drinking green tea (or oolong) helps you loose weight. I believe it's because it helps you detoxify your body, giving your liver a break and the chance to concentrate on burning fat instead of filtering your body from toxins. Those are the livers two main jobs, filtering your blood from toxins, and making enzymes to burn fat. If it's so busy filtering, it has no time to make enzymes. 

Also try to stay away from foods with Fructose. Fructose is addicting and makes you crave for more. 

Last tip: eating healthy fats (like fish (not fried, but baked)lol) will help you burn fat as well. It has to do with the liver again. By eatign fat the liver makes enzymes to burn it, and as it is a healthy fat, it burns easily and the enzymes then continue to burning old stored fat.

haha K my scientific explanations are done.  It's easier to loose weight if you understand how your body works to burn fat.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for that answer!! I'll definitely try fish!! 
Excersize I've done today:
- 20 flights of stairs - 20 up, 20 down nonstop
- 30 minutes Just Dance
- 20 minutes stretching 
I'm very out of shape, I was breathing heavy after 5 flights up/down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Also, how are pickles? I'm an emotional eater, and a boredom eater, so, I'm trying to make sure I have small healthy snacks available at all times. I really enjoy pickles, so, how are they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

I eat through my emotions! Wheter it be boredom or upset. 
What type of pickles? Some do not have a lot of calories but do have hidden amounts of sugar  so just check the pack. I have small bags of nuts not salted though and loads of veg to munch on!

Dancing is a great way to lose weight or even just walking, I go for a 30minute walk 5days a week and then in the evening dance using the kinect for 30mins sometimes an hour. 

Get very bored at work that's when I usually wanna munch...so I leave money at home so I can't buy any naughty extras.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Let's not forget celery! It takes more calories to digest, than it has to give. So you burn by eatign celery. Wont' do a miracle of course but it will help!  I find munching on baby carrots help when I want to chew but am not hungry.


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Celery is not nice without something to dip it into! But is meant to be super healthy.... I use it in soups as it is better when it is cooked 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Celery's good! I'm not the biggest carrot fan in general! At least, not raw!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I get tired of the focus being on weight, rather than dimensions because muscle is heavier than fat. If you wish to trim down, try lifting weights. I hear too many women use the excuse I don't want to be built like a man. It won't happen because it takes more male hormones than women have to do that. Start out with whatever you can find around the house and google for info on correct technique. Some exercises built long fiber muscles, other build the power muscles. An exercise program of 20 day, 5 days a week will benefit you. The body does need a day off so schedule the workouts so you don't miss two days in a row. You can also do other things to round out a workout that doesn't seem like a workout. eg. when doing dishes do bum squeezes, tighten and relaxing the glutes. Or when watching tv, get up on your tip toes, tighten all your leg muscles, hot for 5 seconds and relax. 10 or 15 repetitions can be beneficial. BTW don't cut back drastically on the sodas or it will set up cravings that seem to cause a person to overindulge.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I don`t care for celery


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Walkamile said:


> Good for you! And remember , I'm also working my butt off (figuratively and hopefully literally!) too. So when you almost convince yourself to skip an opportunity to workout, think of me, sweating on my treadmill. :wink::lol:


I just saw this one xD I will keep you in mind when I feel like bein lazy for sure!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Got a new job, right next to a gym! I can work until about 4pm, then go to the gym until 5pm! That's more than I'm currently doing XD What machines should i focus on, ya think?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I personally love the threadmill. The bike is better on the knees, but I can't stand it. I can only go on real, moving bikes.  
The elliptical is really good for an all over workout, because it's a mix of different machines. So if your legs get tired you can force more with your arms, it works almost all your muscles, including your cardio.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I got the bike and i like it


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, I know you should walk. Im plannin on hikin on some nearby trails, should I "take my filly for walks"? XD I have no way to pony her, and I'm trying to think of fun ways to excersize her, and I thought this might be fun. Yes, no, maybe so?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Nobody has mentioned the obvious. Take your filly for lots of walks! It will be good training for her and you'll be out walking again  When my gelding was a foal I would take him for a lot of walks, he loved the attention and when it was time to ride him, he went everywhere too, just the same as our walks. Walking is wonderful exercise, it's low impact and just about everyone can do it. Just start with short ones and work your way up.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Then I shall take my darling for walks! I'm planning on boarding her next to a national park so, plenty of room to walk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea walking is great too


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All you Canadians, did you hear they might be restricting soda pop sales to those over the age of 17? Read that in the Vancouver Province newspaper a few days ago. Also they are considering regulating all sugar sales!!!!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think the soda pop one is smart. :wink: You see more and more diseases and complications in younger children every year. If they are thinking of putting that law, it's because they've noticed that the intake of soda by the minor population is causing problems. :-|


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm so proud of myself xD I refused a free cupcake at the office today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't drink pop,instead I drink coffee, water, milk and juice


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Well done MissMarie!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

We have cheese cake in the fridge and I have had only 1 piece


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Way to go Country Woman! Mom wants to buy banana cream pie for valentines day.... God grant me some GOOD self control xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Since its Valentines Day I am splurging and having a piece after dinner


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Mucking stalls, carrying 6 buckets of water daily from the house to the barn, and unloading grain/shavings weekly. I surpass the 30 minutes of exercise a day. It's trickier when it's icy.
Beyond this I recommend learning some basic ballet. Plies, point and flex and rising to demi-point strengthen your legs and your ankles, which help you mount, sit the trot and ride 2-point better.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Really?? Ballet??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is a site that I use to get information from for exercising to get into shape for riding. You can scroll down to the bottom of the page and sign up for a free monthly newsletter about fitness, with exercises in it. When you sign up for the newsletter, it creates an account for you to gain access to articles, and past newsletters, all for free. They also have e-books that you can purchase and get instant delivery, if you want them. Check it out.

Equifitt.com - Personal and Equestrian Fitness


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

You can also download the articles that you gain access to and save them to your computer. I forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh awesome!! Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MisssMarie said:


> Really?? Ballet??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. You learn to balance on 2 legs and balance on 1 leg. You learn to use your gluteous maximus in the same way that you horse uses his hindquarters to push forward. You strengthen and stretch the muscles in your ankles so that you can relax your heels down. You strengthen your thighs so that you can mount more easily. Most important re: the subject of this thread, you burn more calories exercising your legs than working on any other part of your body.
You can teach yourself the very basics and use your kitchen counter as your "barre." Since you're NOT learning to dance it will be okay if you rest your weight on the counter edge. _Dancers practice with it as if they are dancing with a partner and they just rest their hand on the barre, so it's a little different for them._
The site is a good start. I like the links that explain terminology:
Basic Ballet Exercises | LIVESTRONG.COM
A few pointers:
1) You point your foot with your big toe pointing just like you point at something with your index finger. You slightly curl the other toes. It's VERY surprising what muscles you use to do this. Flexing your feet uses many unused muscles in your foot, too.
2) Demi-plie is bending at the knee, back straight, as deep as possible with your feet remaining in contact with the floor. A GRAND-PLIE takes you all the way down.
3) Proper position is imagining a thread holding your back as upright as possible. You don't want to pull in your stomach muscles bc this is counterproductive. You must relax any part of your body that is not working. It's strength through flexability.
4) ANY ballet exercises where you balance on one foot will strengthen your butt and upper legs and improve the way you sit in a chair and the way that you walk. Also, it will protect your back. 
Check it out. I took ballet, tap and acrobatics when I was little. Had to quit after a few years, but I missed it so much that I paid for 2 years of it after high school.


----------

